# ladder stand off



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I would like to purchase a corner ladder stand off. Any suggestions as what to buy.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am only familiar with one corner stand off and I believe the company that makes it is Qual-craft


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks

S


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

Never used one before last week- man, what a time saver. Had a difficult section and was going to have to run a plank to a ladder jack and it was going to be a real pain. Best 40 $ I ever spent on a tool and made that up easy even with a drive in summer traffic.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Couldn't say it better myself. Picked up the Corner Buddy ,best $40.00 bucks I spent. What a time saver!!!!!!


----------

